# One Man Choir



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everbody,

This is me singing all the parts to Lauridsen's O Magnum Mysterium. Let me know what you think!






Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I always enjoy one man choirs, because the identical voice gives a weird effect on it.

But why did you distort the recording (sounds like it was virtually churchified)

Other then that, very nice project!


----------

